# Spare a pair of 1U Behringer rack ears?



## jongoad (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm in need of a pair of 1U rack ears to fit a Behringer SRC2496 A/D/A converter. I bought it on Ebay, and I assume the previous owner had used it in a home theater setup, and therefore had discarded the ears. Now I need the ears to mount it in the rack in my studio. 

I thought someone might have a pair that they'd be willing to part with. They obviously wouldn't have to be from an SRC2496. I think the ears from any 1U Behringer device would work, such as the BFD, which I know a lot of folks on here use in conjunction with the REW. I'll gladly pay for shipping. Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Might not be pretty, but it would be easy enough to make some out of aluminum angle stock...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll be adding a BFD in the next month or two (not 100% certain but most likely), and will be removing the rack ears for use in my HT stack. I'll check in here once I have it, and if you still haven't found one by then, you're welcome to them.


----------



## jongoad (Aug 21, 2009)

KalaniP said:


> I'll be adding a BFD in the next month or two (not 100% certain but most likely), and will be removing the rack ears for use in my HT stack. I'll check in here once I have it, and if you still haven't found one by then, you're welcome to them.


Thanks, I would appreciate it!


----------



## jongoad (Aug 21, 2009)

Found a pair of rack ears from DBM Pro Audio in New York. They do a lot of Behringer warranty/repair work, so I'm sure they had a few of these laying around.


----------

